# MK3 to MK4 rear brake swap



## MKII Golfman (Apr 21, 2002)

I've searched and come up empty handed...I could have swore that ECS tuning had a MKIII to MKIV FULL rear brake conversion kit but I don't see anything on their site now? (perhaps it was another vendor) All of the parts including MKIV stubs, bearing hubs, lines, calipers, rotors, etc were including for a full swap. Is it possible i'm mistaken? I know MKIII calipers can be replaced with MKIV but I'm looking to do the full deal.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: MK3 to MK4 rear brake swap (MKII Golfman)*

Your mistaken, or you don't remember what parts were included.
When converting to MKIV rear brakes, you can't use the MKIV rear axles, because they don't have the caliper mounts like the MKIIIs, and MKIIs do.
To switch, from MKIII to MKIV calipers, all you need are the MKIV calipers, and special conversion hoses that will attach to the banjo fitting on the rear calipers, and the MKIII hard lines.
You use your existing MKIII stub axles, brake pads, brake rotors, and parking brake cables.


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: MK3 to MK4 rear brake swap (germancarnut51)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germancarnut51* »_ special conversion hoses that will attach to the banjo fitting on the rear calipers


you mean 99 passat brake hoses


----------



## dubbinway (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: MK3 to MK4 rear brake swap (ricardo)*

ECS Rear MKIV Caliper Conversion Kit Rear MKIV Caliper Conversion Kit
Converts cast iron MK3 & MK2 calipers to brand new, more reliable aluminum MK4 calipers. Comes with ECS S/Steel lines
Brand: ECS - Corporate Logo
ES#:5097
Mfg#: ECS698423424
Free Shipping Free Shipping
Qty:
In Stock In Stock

$253.53


----------



## MKII Golfman (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: MK3 to MK4 rear brake swap (dubbinway)*

Yeah I guess I'm loosing it fellas...or maybe it was wishful thinking, not having to repack bearings and replace seals when changing rotors...It was so quick and easy on the MKIV...


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: MK3 to MK4 rear brake swap (dubbinway)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinway* »_ ECS Rear MKIV Caliper Conversion Kit Rear MKIV Caliper Conversion Kit
Converts cast iron MK3 & MK2 calipers to brand new, more reliable aluminum MK4 calipers. 

$253.53

I got this "kit" for $65 at the local junkyard "pick and pull"..but no stainless steel lines


----------



## MKII Golfman (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: MK3 to MK4 rear brake swap (ricardo)*

Gotta love that good ol junkyard pluckin'... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonGu (Jun 17, 2010)

I know this thread is a couple of months old but had a quick questions about this swap. The kit MJM sells, is that all i need to complete this conversion? Looks like it's just the conversion lines and calipers. 

http://www.mjmautohaus.com/catalog/...Rear_MK4_Aluminum_Conversion&products_id=1826

I also understand my factory ebrake cable will require some adjusting which won't be an issue. Will my new mk3 rotors and brake pads work? (i have rear disk brakes)

just out of curiosity do all mk4's have the same rear calipers? if not, which model mk4 jetta is the one included with the kit?


----------

